# Too Many Supplements???



## BabyDreamz...

Greetings to All,

We've been trying to conceive for about 18 months now. Numerous rounds of clomid, femera, injectables, iuis, etc. for 12 months straight. Last medicated cycle was Dec. 2011, and BFN. Have seen two RE's both who have said it's time to move onto IVF. (Me, almost 37 with an AMH level of 2.01, fiance 30) Making eggs/follies great responder! Up to 8 mature follies per cycle. They were actually scared I would have multiples... and he has a normal semen analysis, but not a single pregnancy achieved.

We've decided to give it another 6 mos, but are going to try supplements. I've read so much literature that my eyes are crossed! So I am thinking about starting the following combination:

Maca 500mg
CoQ10 100mg
Royal Jelly 500mg
DHEA 25mg

Is this overdoing it? I used to take Folic Acid as well, and Mucinex, and use Pre-Seed, but I've pretty much stopped doing anything besides opk's and charting my temps. My cycles are normal usually 26 days, with a 13 day luteal, so I didn't add Vitex to the mix. If any of you have tried a combination similar to this I would love to hear from you. Thanks in advance!


----------



## heavenly

BabyDreamz... said:


> We've decided to give it another 6 mos, but are going to try supplements. I've read so much literature that my eyes are crossed! So I am thinking about starting the following combination:
> 
> Maca 500mg
> CoQ10 100mg
> Royal Jelly 500mg
> DHEA 25mg
> 
> Is this overdoing it? I used to take Folic Acid as well, and Mucinex, and use Pre-Seed, but I've pretty much stopped doing anything besides opk's and charting my temps. My cycles are normal usually 26 days, with a 13 day luteal, so I didn't add Vitex to the mix. If any of you have tried a combination similar to this I would love to hear from you. Thanks in advance!

I take

Pregnacare Conception
Royal Jelly 1000mg
Bee Propolis 500mg
DHEA 75mg
CO Q10 600mg
Omega 3 & 6 Naturally Sourced


I rattle. :winkwink: I have done a lot of research, spoken to a lot of ladies, also asked an acupuncturist and a fertility nurse, so that is what I take every day!!

Obviously due to my age, I have run out of time and will be doing IVF/DE this year, but I am going to continue to take them until I start treatment, we will still be TTC naturally until I start treatment.

Good luck to you. xx


----------



## LadyAlex

I am currently taking these....
coq10 300mg daily
Fertilaid 3 x daily( started these, 2 days ag0)
Omega 3 
and others that i take sometimes like prenatal(stopped taking that when i stated fertilaid) 
I am hoping for a BFP:baby::cloud9:, otherwise on to my 4th IVF in June/July.
Best wishes.


----------



## BabyDreamz...

Thank you so much for the information! So by the looks of what your taking, I could probably up my dosage over time. I sincerely appreciate the feedback. Best wishes!!!


----------



## BabyDreamz...

LadyAlex said:


> I am currently taking these....
> coq10 300mg daily
> Fertilaid 3 x daily( started these, 2 days ag0)
> Omega 3
> and others that i take sometimes like prenatal(stopped taking that when i stated fertilaid)
> I am hoping for a BFP:baby::cloud9:, otherwise on to my 4th IVF in June/July.
> Best wishes.

I have Omega3 here as well, but have not taken it in forever. Thought about Fertilaid, but don't want to mess up my regular cycle. I could not imagine 4 rounds of IVF, we have been putting this first one off since last summer. Were any of the previous ones successful? We desperately want a child, but we don't want to deplete our savings with nothing garunteed. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## BabyDreamz...

heavenly said:


> BabyDreamz... said:
> 
> 
> We've decided to give it another 6 mos, but are going to try supplements. I've read so much literature that my eyes are crossed! So I am thinking about starting the following combination:
> 
> Maca 500mg
> CoQ10 100mg
> Royal Jelly 500mg
> DHEA 25mg
> 
> Is this overdoing it? I used to take Folic Acid as well, and Mucinex, and use Pre-Seed, but I've pretty much stopped doing anything besides opk's and charting my temps. My cycles are normal usually 26 days, with a 13 day luteal, so I didn't add Vitex to the mix. If any of you have tried a combination similar to this I would love to hear from you. Thanks in advance!
> 
> I take
> 
> Pregnacare Conception
> Royal Jelly 1000mg
> Bee Propolis 500mg
> DHEA 75mg
> CO Q10 600mg
> Omega 3 & 6 Naturally Sourced
> 
> 
> I rattle. :winkwink: I have done a lot of research, spoken to a lot of ladies, also asked an acupuncturist and a fertility nurse, so that is what I take every day!!
> 
> Obviously due to my age, I have run out of time and will be doing IVF/DE this year, but I am going to continue to take them until I start treatment, we will still be TTC naturally until I start treatment.
> 
> Good luck to you. xxClick to expand...

Yes, I understand your situation. I keep upping my cut-off limit age-wise. I started at 33, then said okay, 35. Well..I'll be 37 in June, so that became my lucky number! Now, I'm so determined, age really doesn't even matter. I'm considering doing acupuncture as well being that I also have fibromyalgia. I'm wondering if that in itself is not playing a role in my infertility, as I have had laproscopy, hystescopy, and an HSG and all systems are go. Best wishes!!!


----------



## heavenly

BabyDreamz... said:


> Yes, I understand your situation. I keep upping my cut-off limit age-wise. I started at 33, then said okay, 35. Well..I'll be 37 in June, so that became my lucky number! Now, I'm so determined, age really doesn't even matter. I'm considering doing acupuncture as well being that I also have fibromyalgia. I'm wondering if that in itself is not playing a role in my infertility, as I have had laproscopy, hystescopy, and an HSG and all systems are go. Best wishes!!!

Well I went to a Fertility Clinic on Monday and she said at my age, as healthy as I was, there was about 1% chance success rate if I go ahead with IVF with my own eggs.

I am starting acupuncture in April, we will continue to TTc naturally until we have saved up enough for IVF/DE.

Good luck to you. :hugs:


----------



## lunamoona

I tried very hard for 3 years to conceive my little boy, 2 months before I conceived I started taking 25mg of DHEA a day. It could have been a coincidence but it was my only BFP in all that time and I never missed a month trying and was using a clear blue monitor and pre-seed.

This time around I am on cycle 11, I started straight away with the DHEA but no result, did a lot of research and thought I would take a whole load of stuff:- 

DHEA 25mg
Vit B6 10mg
PABA 500mg
Red Clover Blossom 430mg
Folic Acid 400ug
Vitex 400mg
Co enzyme Q10 300mg

After 2 months I conceived if only for 5 days and 2 months later again I conceived and made it to 6w+5, this last time I used progesterone cream (I have a short luteal phase).

Of course I still don't have a baby :cry: but I at least feel my body is trying to make one.

:dust:


----------



## heavenly

lunamoona said:


> I tried very hard for 3 years to conceive my little boy, 2 months before I conceived I started taking 25mg of DHEA a day. It could have been a coincidence but it was my only BFP in all that time and I never missed a month trying and was using a clear blue monitor and pre-seed.
> 
> This time around I am on cycle 11, I started straight away with the DHEA but no result, did a lot of research and thought I would take a whole load of stuff:-
> 
> DHEA 25mg
> Vit B6 10mg
> PABA 500mg
> Red Clover Blossom 430mg
> Folic Acid 400ug
> Vitex 400mg
> Co enzyme Q10 300mg
> 
> After 2 months I conceived if only for 5 days and 2 months later again I conceived and made it to 6w+5, this last time I used progesterone cream (I have a short luteal phase).
> 
> Of course I still don't have a baby :cry: but I at least feel my body is trying to make one.
> 
> :dust:

Very sorry for your losses. :hugs:

I have been told by a fertility nurse to take 75mg a day of DHEA and at least 600mg of CO Q10.

Wish you lots of love and luck on your journey. :hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

I would highly recommend you start taking folic acid again this is the most important supplement to take for egg health. 

Be careful with the Maca because it can raise FSH levels.

Wheat grass is suppost to be good for lowering FSH.


----------



## anaserene

I am considering this combination in addition to my regular prenatals now that I have had two very early (6 days, 2.5 weeks) losses:

Nature's Answer Vitex Agnus-Castus Chastetree Berry 
Source Naturals Progesterone Cream 
CoQ10 -- 100 mg 
DHEA Time Released -- 50 mg

I am also planning on upping my sweet potato and walnut intake. My mucus is good, and it is very possible that the losses were due to chromosomes and not progesterone, so changing the sperm donor might help.... Sure wish I could have a proper diagnosis (insurance does not cover this)!


----------

